# Moonlight on the sea.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

I found an old photograph of a monochrome, done in blue by an eighteenth century artist, of Lyme Regis harbour by moonlight. I used the general scene and painted my own version in colour. Unfortunately, since it's night-time the seagulls are all in bed, asleep. (-:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Came out awesome!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

You have amazing talent. The paintings is wonderful.


----------

